# Opinions!



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Got this girl on AB yesterday, and am now man shopping. The breeder offered me a male to go with her, but I can't help but think his form looks a tid bit wonkey. Opinions?

My girl:









The Male


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Or there's also this guy












And although it makes no sense with the color of my girl, I ADORE this guy. Out of curiosity, what would I get out of the yellow girl x this boy?


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

And sorry to post again, but found a few more options. o.o

Blue n' orange



















OR









Sorry for that, just so many pretty boys... Anyway, matchmakers?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Personally, I like the second yellow (marble ?) and the red dragon. But be careful - my eyesight is bad .... can you see his caudal rays? I can't see them but they don't look right. 

The red dragon's body could be better.


----------



## BeckyFish97 (Apr 9, 2012)

With the red one and your orange female I would say you would get mostly reds.
My favourite out of the lot would be the Blue/white marble plakat.
My second favourite is the last one, but it looks like someone painted over the real colouring, you can see the edge of it looks the same colour as the marble one!!!
The one with the better caudal is actually the last one with the orange!He would probably be better if you intend to breed them.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

I like the second yellow and the last (orange) guy. Probably that yellow the best.

I have a bit of an untrained eye though  Only just started learning the standards.


----------



## Sincerely (Apr 22, 2012)

My favorite out of the bunch would have to be the second yellow marble


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

I like second to last, if he had a Steel Blue Female and turned out like this... OOOHHWEEEEE!










Not my Betta... All credits go to the respective breeder, owner and photographer.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

3 or 4 male


----------



## MoonShadow (Feb 29, 2012)

That second male you posted (the second yellow marble) is by far the best out of the bunch. Much much better form then the first guy, and he's related to the girl correct? So you'll have a very good chance of getting more yellow marbles like the parents in the resulting offspring.


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm seeing if I can get the yellow marble or one of his brothers.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Second marble don't have the best form.
Top line is really weak.
I don't like the too line having a big dip between the dfin n cfin
Plus my eye may be playing trick on me but at some branching there only one or two rays only
Big no no in breeding fancy


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

I love the female....Here is a male you might consider for her....He is out of a bright orange marble spawn....He has excellent form and finnage ) 
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1337624743


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Martinismommy said:


> I love the female....Here is a male you might consider for her....He is out of a bright orange marble spawn....He has excellent form and finnage )
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1337624743


 
He certainly is stunning. Do you have photos of his parents?


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

His show winning sibs...


----------



## AFishTale (Apr 14, 2011)

Those are amazing! I PMed you about the male.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

He is stunning...a perfect match for your female.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Green marble is a stud
Hope I produce something line that in the 3"+ class


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm not 100% but I'm pretty sure Karen's pair came from the same breeder as the girl you got.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

All these bettas are GORGEOUS!


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Who was the seller of the pretty female?


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

@ Karen- StoryBettas


----------

